# Help identifying old wood lathe



## [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

Hi all. I need help identifying an old wood lathe. Other than parts numbers on the tool rest, head and tail, I can't find any identifying marking. The motor is a "Reliance Electric". Bed is about 36" long. A set of Craftsman tools came with it, but I thought if it was a Craftsman it would be well marked. Would like to be able to locate parts, manual, accessories etc. if needed.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

im pretty sure i have seen a delta that looked like that


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm no help on the lathe mfgr....*

But that's a Craftsman screw driver on the bench and a Stanley Fat Max tape measure. Your best bet on parts is Ebay, a manual will only tell you how to operate it and list the parts you probably won't find away way... There are manuals in E bay also, but with out a model number for the lathe you won't know which to order. This site will help you determine what you have: http://vintagemachinery.org/  bill


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

J-line made lathes for Sears and so did Delta. Could be either one and may not have been a Sears or Craftsman lathe. It looks a lot like the J-line lathe I had but it also resembles my friends Delta from the 50's.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like craftsman or homecraft.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

I'll look into those and check out vintage.


----------



## cgassel (Aug 9, 2012)

I inherited the same exact lathe and I cant seem to identify it either. Any luck on identifying it?


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Crazy question, but have you unbolted the lathe from the bench board? Sometimes the model/serial number tags are in odd locations...such as on the bottom of the machine itself.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

1+ Bill's link to Old WoodWorking Machines/Vintage Machinery. http://www.owwm.org/ 
or vintagemachinery.org

The site also has a lot of manuals for download also.

If no luck there try a google search like ... lathe toolrest #?????? may turn up a parts match.


----------

